# Questions about holes in drywall, uneven ceilings, and refinishing after popcorn



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

For the drywall holes; for small holes such as nail and anchors if you have access to one use a drywall hammer, the head is convex, so when you hit the drywall it will make a dimple. This is why we used a drywall hammer when it was hung before screw guns. Even drywall screw guns use this principle they make a dimple around the screw head. You don't need to hit it very hard just enough to set the hole below the surface.
On the texture from the pics it looks like just the stipple from a paint roller. 


The uneven ceiling is a much larger problem; I really don't see an easy fix for this. I believe the gap is too big to fill with caulk. You could float the ceiling with drywall mud, but from the look it would take quite a bit. As for the crack on the joint that can be repaired by paper tape and a couple coats of mud feathering each coat out farther than the previous one. Also I feel to put crown up with out addressing the wavy ceiling will emphasize its waves and draw your eye to it.


After you replace the fan and make sure it is pulling air. Scrap all loose paint, use a good primer all around the area, then paint with a good paint. Several companies make paint just for bathrooms.


Popcorn removal; Some will depend on your removal method, here's mine. I use a garden sprayer with water and add about a cup of fabric softener. Spray the ceiling good, but not dripping. wait about 10 minutes for it to soak in, then spray it again. Using a 6" drywall knife start scrapping with the knife held at a low angle. This method not only releases the popcorn but instead of being a dusty mess it will come down almost in sheets. If you come to a dry spot wet it again.
Now what to expect, it will be pretty ugly. There will be some gouges an tears. Let it dry completely then cut away any loose paper. Then you will need to skim coat the ceiling with drywall mud. For this I like to use topping or the ultra light weight mud. But you can use the heavier muds you just need to thin them quite a bit for skimming. Using a wide drywall knife put on a layer of mud then pull almost all of it back off. Remember you are skimming not building up. Let this dry, may need second coat, if it does go the opposite direction. Let dry then sand with sanding screens, not sandpaper, prime and paint.

Hope this helps.


----------

